# Lloydsman 1971 call sign ???



## mladeno (Feb 10, 2007)

hi,if somebody can help me need call sign of Lloydsman 1971 ???


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've moved your post into it's own thread for a better response.
I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

mladeno said:


> hi,if somebody can help me need call sign of Lloydsman 1971 ???


G.O.U.J.


----------



## mladeno (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks a lot............


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

mladeno said:


> thanks a lot............


LLOYDSMAN 
O.N. 342704. 2,040g. 307n. 1,988d. 264'8" x 48'1" x 24'3½"
Two, 10-cyl. 4 S. C. S. A. (400 x 460mm) Pielstick type engines made by Crossley Premier Engines Ltd., Manchester, geared to a single shaft with a controllable pitch propeller. 16,000 BHP. 135 tons bollard pull. 18kts. Thwartship thrust propeller forward.

7.8.1970: Keel laid by Robb Caledon Shipbuilders Ltd., Leith (Yard No. 509) for United Towing Ltd. 

16.2.1971: Launched. 

16.9.1971: Completed. 

20.2.1973: Sold to United Towing (Lloydsman) Ltd., (United Towing (Ocean Tugs) Ltd., managers), Hull. 

17.3.1978: Owner restyled as United Towing (Hawkins) Ltd., (same managers), Hull. 

3.10.1979: Sold to Oscelsing Pte. Ltd., (Selco (Singapore) Pte. Ltd., managers), Singapore, and renamed SALVISCOUNT. 

1986: Transferred to Armco Pacific Investments Inc., (same managers), Singapore. 

1988: Sold to Gadani Beach based shipbreakers.


----------



## mladeno (Feb 10, 2007)

*thanks............*

thanks once more for informations (very helpful) this will be used for http://www.hangsim.com/vs/
ship modeling / simulation game,please visit http://hangsim.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=718 for Lloydsman fully functional great model in Virtual Sailor 7,thanks and regards.............


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Used to have an early version of VS.

The Lloydsman you modelled is a superb reproduction of a truly good looking vessel - well done.

Jonty


----------

